# Urgent: H4 dependent is working with government organisation



## monika26 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi,
My husband is in US on H1B visa.
I have also applied for the H4 visa but I am currently employed with an government organization.
Please let me know should I need to carry an NOC from my company for H4 visa interview.
thanks and regards,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're going for an H4 visa, you won't be allowed to work. In looking up what a NOC is, I see it's a document mostly used in India and as such probably won't be recognized for US purposes. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

NOC? National Occupation Classification? That's what you need for immigration/work permit for Canada. Different country.


----------



## monika26 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,
No, I am working with government organization in India and planning to accompany my husband for 2-3 months in US.I got a check list for H4 documents from my husband company stating that if your spouse is working with government organization you need to submitted or produce a 'NOC' No Objection Certficate.

Is 'No Objection Certificate' from my company is required for the H4 visa processing or during the H4 visa interview.

regards,



Bevdeforges said:


> If you're going for an H4 visa, you won't be allowed to work. In looking up what a NOC is, I see it's a document mostly used in India and as such probably won't be recognized for US purposes.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suspect that the "no objection" part of this is to the fact of your being gone from your employment in India for the 2 to 3 months. It would then validate the fact that you will leave at the end of your time there, and that you will have a job to go back to.

Take it with you to the interview, just in case they ask for it. But don't offer it unless they do ask for it, or for proof that you intend to return after 3 months.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

